

I love the Stackoverflow discussion format - mdemare

Reading the article on stackoverflow on bad habits the other day (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/164432?sort=votes) I noticed how much I loved their discussion format.<p>Generally, discussion boards for techies opt for full threading, while nontechie boards are completely flat. Both methods have significant flaws that annoy me to no end.<p>Stackoverflow has a format that I hadn't seen so far: A flat list of answers (sortable by score or date), with a flat, chronological list of comments per answer (hidden by default).<p>I love it! I think that it might be a superior choice for almost any forum.<p>Has anyone seen it before? Does it have drawbacks?
======
noodle
basically, you throw out an answer and who really cares whats in the comments.
doesn't foster discussion, only question/answer.

------
pclark
how do you have a real discussion if there is only 1 level of comments?

